

Salespeople Fuel Growth at Groupon, Living Social - cwan
http://sales-jobs.fins.com/Articles/SB130090099092197185/Salespeople-Fuel-Growth-at-Groupon-Living-Social

======
rdin
"The technology behind them is far from cutting edge: Anyone with an email
program can start a company."

The tech is slightly more complex than that :D

